# Sigma Corporation Announces Launch of its First Web Magazine SEIN Online



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 20, 2018)

```
<em>The company’s internal digital magazine will feature a variety of content highlighting the art of photography</em></p>
<p><strong><span class="aBn" tabindex="0" data-term="goog_660316852"><span class="aQJ">February 20, 2018</span></span></strong> – Sigma Corporation is proud to announce the launch of its first online publication, <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-n/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-n/&source=gmail&ust=1519230633554000&usg=AFQjCNHZmwOv68F0zbxWSDjqQrD62PDv6A">SEIN Online</a>. An original web magazine available in both English and Japanese, SEIN Online aims to share Sigma’s passion and respect for visual culture and the art of photography, highlight the company’s unique approach to manufacturing, and shed light on the challenges involved in its quest to create the world’s best optical gear.</p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>Original Content Capturing the Heart of Photography Culture</strong>

SEIN Online boasts a variety of creative and informative content – interviews, essays, special features and more – to explore the joy and depth of taking photographs. With this latest edition of the magazine Sigma seeks to push readers to engage in new ways of thinking about photography and give them insight into the company’s efforts to create high-quality, innovative optical products.</p>
<p>Sigma will continuously update SEIN Online with new content, in addition to publishing relevant material from the original print version of the magazine. Readers will have the opportunity to enjoy even more content from Sigma and SEIN Online with the launch of the official SEIN Online Instagram account. The official Instagram account can be accessed at: <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-p/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-p/&source=gmail&ust=1519230633554000&usg=AFQjCNG1qPwCplekEegu1l9wONJ2sgqNMA">www.instagram.com/sigma_sein/</a>.</p>
<p><strong>About SEIN, Sigma’s Original Print Magazine</strong>

Originally launched in 2014 as a quarterly print magazine, SEIN was distributed free to readers throughout Japan. The name of the magazine comes from the German word ‘SEIN,’ meaning “to exist” or “to be,” reflecting Sigma’s belief that photography allows individuals to broaden their points of view and see the world in novel and interesting ways. So far, Sigma has published 13 issues of the magazine in Japanese and English, all created completely in-house, affirming the company’s longstanding commitment to creating quality products.</p>
<p>For more information about SEIN, please visit: <a href="http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-x/" target="_blank" rel="noopener" data-saferedirecturl="https://www.google.com/url?hl=en&q=http://sigma.cmail20.com/t/r-l-jrukjlo-dkikkjelh-x/&source=gmail&ust=1519230633554000&usg=AFQjCNEUaBpvb8ADn_4Me4AYGFalle_pKA">www.sigma-sein.com/en/about/</a>.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

